#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  LinkedIn Launched the Beta Version for LinkedIn Stories Ads

## Bhavya

LinkedIn begins an initial test of ads in LinkedIn Stories. LinkedIn Stories Ads will allow marketers to use a range of LinkedIn's ad targeting tools to hone their LinkedIn marketing efforts and reach their target audience with full-screen video and single-image ads. You can learn more about the beta version of LinkedIn Stories Ads here.

----------

